# New Forum



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I figured there was enough discussion about it that it deserved it's own forum! Have at it


----------



## jedimario (Sep 16, 2005)

Is this the company that makes Johnny Lightnings?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It is the new company that Tom Lowe has started. Web site located at www.round2corp.com


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

not for nothin', but shouldn't it be in the Slot Car forums instead of Diecast?

Or do you know something we don't know? 

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> not for nothin', but shouldn't it be in the Slot Car forums instead of Diecast?
> 
> Or do you know something we don't know?
> 
> --rick


Good point...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Figured I'd start it here to get it primed


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok, that sounds like a plan... thanks for thinking of us slotheads... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## wlpaul (Feb 13, 2000)

Everyone...email him!


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

Always glad to see progress in this option. Let's keep hoping that this pans out...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

OK, I've moved Round 2 to it's final resting place. An evening on in the Diecast area should have been enough to get it exposed to the Diecast/Johnny Lightning members that might be interested.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

So has anyone sent a link for this to Round 2?

Otherwise they might not ever know it was here.....

Scott


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That is being taken care of... look for more news in the future.


----------



## POCKETWOCKET (Jun 12, 2004)

noddaz said:


> So has anyone sent a link for this to Round 2?
> 
> Otherwise they might not ever know it was here.....
> 
> Scott


sent one right after hank set up the new forum....in fact, i sent two emails to his new site....hope he can make the time to come over and let us know what's happening and what to expect....


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> I don't understand why Round2 should get its own forum. They are just one of a number of slot car makers out there. Until they start shipping products it's all vaporware and promises.
> 
> Round2 should have to earn a right to get an exclusive forum on The HobbyTalk board. I don't think they deserve it - not yet anyway.


 Hank will reveal all in due time, I'm sure.

In the meantime, here's some good reading. TL and Hobbytalk go way back.

http://www.inc.com/magazine/20000315/17875.html

Tom believes in the value of an online community. Maybe he wants to lay the foundation for this one early. I have no problem with that...

--rick

edit: fyi, the same article appears here:

http://www.playingmantis.com/jl/media_articles_details.php?articleid=272


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> I hear ya, but I'm still of the opinion that the jury is still out...
> 
> What would change my mind ...
> 
> ...


I'd go for that and I think it would ensure R2 actully deserves a spot here.. lol.. Gee that sounded rather snobish of me.....

Coach


----------

